# diamond in the ruff



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

i hope this is the right spot for this, so what happened was i found this 1989 240sx se fastback at a junkyard (rust free) and i was going to buy it, but my buddy being the dick that he is bought it before i was able too, then he asked me to help him work on it, so being the nice guy that i am i did, but i did all the work on it, since he doesn't know anything about cars, anyways, after i finished working on it, he ended up going behind my back and selling it to his friend dylon. Then about 4 months ago, i heard that dylon was selling the 240sx, so needless to say i bought it, and now im in the process of doing a sr20det engine swap. So far the car is coming along pretty good, i've had this engine for about three years now, i ended up getting it pretty cheap because my uncles an english teacher in japan, go figure, so right now im going through the car and fixing everything that was done half assed from the previous owner, i'll post pictures of the progress, feel free to leave any comments or suggestions here you go here are the pics








this is the head light bracket after i had drill out the spot welds and i need to replace this so if you guys know wrere i can get i let me know








this is the right side and i drilled out this side too this one is salvagable
































i have to clean the interior out (its not that bad) i have a 91 front bumper








these are the wires that i had removed out of the ka24e harness iam going to try to make it work on the sr (i hope the car dose not go up in smoke)
















here is a better pic of the harness








i need these to if you guys know were i can get them let me know 








still looking for these too
















stock T-25 VS 50 trim








the maniflod looks good in the pic but the weads are crappy
















the car is out side for right now till i can make room in the garage


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

how do you guys like, let me know what you think


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that SR is clean as hell, and its got a nice size turbo. sounds like you now what you're doing, so keep us updated on it!!!


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks i will keep you guys updated on the sr swap and i hope i know what iam doing i might need some later with the swap, i just did a lot of stuff today i will get pics up asap here are some pics of the stuff i got not to long ago i hope these seats work with little work/modifing them thay are out of my old 91 nissan stanza GXE and i like the seats and they look good


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

180SX it is going to be pain to get used to the KM/H
























i cut these out of the car it is rusted out so it has got to go the fuel cell is going back htere


----------

